# Old Video Game Music Give You Nostalgia?



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

For those of you that grew up on Super Mario, Sonic 1 2 & 3, Bomberman, Spyro The Dragon, Crash Bandicoot, Tomb Raider (when she was nothing but like 8 polygons), etc. Does it not take you back to a time where what people thought of you was the least of your worries, and the only thing bothering you at the time were your cheeks hurting after blowing the dust out of your SEGA Genesis cartridge for 3 minutes straight and begging to see those white words on the black screen letting you know that your work was a success?

I dunno, maybe it's just me.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I get that with normal music that i listened to while playing certain games.

like stone sour's first song coming out I listened to playing soldier of fortune 2, or megadeth's cryptic writings while playing crash bandicoot. wouldnt really mind a time machine when i hear some of those songs


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Jet Moto. I believe the music is by Prodigy :boogie


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

The Final Fantasy 7 & 8 intro music is pretty nostalgic for me. The music from Sonic too.



VipFuj said:


> I get that with normal music that i listened to while playing certain games.


Heh, me too. I used to listen to music constantly whilst playing MMORPGs... so now random songs bring back memories of DAoC, World of Warcraft, etc. It's kind of odd lol.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

The Strong Silent Type said:


> Jet Moto. I believe the music is by Prodigy :boogie


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, specially Zelda: Ocarina of Time, I still remember every feeling when I played that, so awesome.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver had awesome music.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I didnt even know they made a jet moto 3. I loved the first two, so im suprised i didnt even know it existed. 

im still praying for them to make a next-gen one


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Each time i hear super metroid music i feel like starting the emulator and do a run through the game again.

Most game music has that effect on me.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Yes, specially Zelda: Ocarina of Time, I still remember every feeling when I played that, so awesome.


YUP! Zelda: Ocarina of Time is the best. I just bought it again at the swapmeet.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I loved Crash and Spyro games, I feel the nostalgia when I play them again, but I also feel lonely. During those times that was all I did on the weekends. 
Still, nothing beats the awe I first felt when I played Spyro <3


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

I love game music so much!! My all time top favs are Zelda: OoT and MM, Chrono Trigger and both the Final Fantasy & Dragon Quest series. There are so many games with amazing sound tracks! Donkey Kong Country final boss song FTW!!!


----------



## ApatheticJalapeno (Oct 12, 2009)

A lot of the Final Fantasy games, Super Metroid, Resident Evil.

Good times!


----------



## Cait Sith (Apr 24, 2009)

FF7 intro music brings back memories of the care-free times.


----------



## slaughter in the vatican (Nov 25, 2008)

Yea, mostly old arcade games from the 80's. Donkey Kong, Galaga, etc. 

Also Zelda and Mario from NES.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

Super Mario 3


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Meee said:


> The Final Fantasy 7 & 8 intro music is pretty nostalgic for me. The music from Sonic too.
> 
> Heh, me too. I used to listen to music constantly whilst playing MMORPGs... so now random songs bring back memories of DAoC, World of Warcraft, etc. It's kind of odd lol.


God I love Final Fantasy!! Nobuo Uematsu is an amazing composer. I can listen to and uplift my mood for hours with my FFVIII OST...It's so beautiful and has get you pumped stuff too!!!
I love video game music in general too...som greats are of course the afformentioned classics and Castlevania, Silent Hill, chrono Cross, Kingdom Hearts, Dark Cloud 2 etc... very soothing and nostalgic music on those for me


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I listen to FF music, piano collections mostly, nes music, mostly from games i like, such as mega man and mario. My goal would be to learn how to play "To Zanarkand", it sounds so serene.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Judi said:


> I loved Crash and Spyro games, I feel the nostalgia when I play them again, but I also feel lonely. During those times that was all I did on the weekends.
> Still, nothing beats the awe I first felt when I played Spyro <3


Me too!!!  I used to play Crash and Spyro all the time. Hearing the music from the games gives me nostalgia. I also played Croc and Gex... those were good times. :yes
I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!!


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

watching that makes me really sad. it was my favourite ps1 game from the age of about 7-11.. back in the days when life was *so* easy. i miss them more than anything


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

toffee said:


> watching that makes me really sad. it was my favourite ps1 game from the age of about 7-11.. back in the days when life was *so* easy. i miss them more than anything


I undertand exactly how you feel. When your a child life is so simple and easy. You're ignorant of the world and mostly stress free. I don't understand why most kids want to grow up fast. We should savor childhood because it'll be gone before we know it. Oh how I long to be a child once more...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Your Crazy said:


> For those of you that grew up on Super Mario, Sonic 1 2 & 3, Bomberman, Spyro The Dragon, Crash Bandicoot, Tomb Raider (when she was nothing but like 8 polygons), etc. Does it not take you back to a time where what people thought of you was the least of your worries, and the only thing bothering you at the time were your cheeks hurting after blowing the dust out of your SEGA Genesis cartridge for 3 minutes straight and begging to see those white words on the black screen letting you know that your work was a success?
> 
> I dunno, maybe it's just me.


 HHAHAHAHAAAA! Can't believe I found this thread! Where do I start? I think first and foremost Super Metroid music has haunted me the most over the years. I used to get some of the area tunes stuck in my head and I couldn't get them out for days. Then the bosses, and how the pre-boss suspenceful music would actually make me feel scared.. Then when it came time to actually fight the bosses my heart was pounding and the adrenaline was pumping! Super Mario World was always another big one. When I was a kid I spent the endless lonely days indoors when mum wouldn't pay me enough attention and so I'd just go and play the SNES. I've had a lot of good memories with games (I know that sounds really sad) but there's no way for me to tell whether my chronic game addictions as a kid has had any adverse effects on me. My dad once told me I was so obsessed by Mario that I always used to draw just Mario pictures and I would speak in terms as if reality was somehow related to the 'Mario World'. I was a really eccentric kid.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Samus Aran= SEXY.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Wild Arms, greatest soundtrack of all time IMO.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

mbp86 said:


> Wild Arms, greatest soundtrack of all time IMO.


It is a good soundtrack. I used the first song you posted in my Fallout 3 explore music. It seemed fitting with the whole western/wasteland theme.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Old NES music makes me all nostalgic... ^__^


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

http://downloads.khinsider.com/ <--this site has a lot of video game music to download for free 

I freaked about the Pokemon gameboy music and the FFX soundtrack. :boogie


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

ohpewp said:


> http://downloads.khinsider.com/ <--this site has a lot of video game music to download for free
> 
> I freaked about the Pokemon gameboy music and the FFX soundtrack. :boogie


Ohh! Pure joygasm! lol


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

Months ago I was almost in tears, literally, listening to some old video game music from games I played as a kid. Actually I'm sure my eyes watered up a bit. I was listening to the original NES Zelda opening introduction song and man a rush of memories just flooded back on me. It wasn't really about the game, it was about the times I played the game in. Worry free, fun, innocent. Man oh man, being a kid was a magical special time. But once it's over, it's over and you can never go back again. 

I feel extremely bad for anyone that didn't get to live a good childhood. It's like having the best part of life taken away from you. Then what?


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Always~ pretty much- hearing any videogame music.
Hearing 8-bit *anything* makes me laugh though XD

...aww... good times.


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

Parasite Eve is the 1st game that comes to mind for me. The music in that game was astonishing. It mixed a ton of Opera vocals with the hardcore theme's in the game, and it was just awesome.

The other, much older game that comes to mind, is anything from Sonic on Sega.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^^I use the name ZeroX on another forum 

Are you a Megaman fan?

Speaking of Megaman... It's music gives me a lot of nostalgia, especially Megaman 2 and 3 for Nes. I remember working my *** off most evenings at the bowling alley to be able to buy them. 

Actually, i worked at the bowling alley only because i wanted the money to buy games.
I didn't care about using the money to get older people to buy me beer or smokes. I used all the money i could get my hands on to buy games :lol


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

The first two Earthworm Jim games all but defined the 16-bit era for me. When I was around 12, I received Donkey Kong Country and Earthworm Jim on the same Christmas, and was shocked that DKC was more the media darling. DKC was a cool technical achievement and all, but EJ was _art_.


----------



## ZeroX4 (Feb 25, 2010)

Logan X said:


> ^^I use the name ZeroX on another forum
> 
> Are you a Megaman fan?
> 
> ...


You do? Cool. I was playing a ton of Mega Man X4 just before I signed up here, which is why I choose that username.

Heck yes!

I'm a huge Mega Man fan. I'm more of a Zero fan than X, but I still love them all. Too bad I've yet to finish Mega Man 9 & 10, though.

And I agree with you on the music for the Mega Man's on the nes. They were awesome.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

ZeroX4 said:


> Parasite Eve is the 1st game that comes to mind for me. The music in that game was astonishing. It mixed a ton of Opera vocals with the hardcore theme's in the game, and it was just awesome.


I always liked the opening theme song from Parasite Eve: 



 and I've never played any of the games before. :b


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

I played a lot of Killer Instinct with my brother when I was a kid. It brings back some good memories.


----------



## revai (Nov 20, 2009)

rweezer36 said:


> I love FFX's music (Yuna's theme-
> 
> 
> 
> is my favorite). Makes me want to get a ps2 and play it again.


Wow yeah, I wouldn't think that game was half as good if it didn't have Yuna's theme


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time definitely. So much of the game involved songs its impossible not to remember it for that.

Funny thing with me though was my brother and I had to play it on this older tv in another room (my parents didn't want us taking up the main tv in the living room) and halfway through the game the sound on the tv failed and wouldn't come back so I had to play the game with no sound. Grrrr!!! (especially when learning new songs by button order alone).

But it got boring so I brought in my cd player and listened to it while playing, and at the time I was really into the Backstreet Boys (yeah I know but it was back then) so whenever I hear certain BB songs I think of the Legend of Zelda, lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I used a lot of old videogame music i love in my Fallout 3 and Oblivion games. It was funny to fight monsters with the final fantasy battle theme and explore the world with Zelda and Castlevania music, hehehe. It was much more fun than the original music, to me anyway.


----------



## TallGuy87 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have the OSTs for Final Fantasy VII, VIII, and X on my iPod


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

Final Fantasy VII.

Amazing music (as usual with FFs, but the one from 7 is a lot more personal to me =])


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Lately, I've had one of the songs from Super Mario Bros. in my head. That was a fun game. I would NEVER put it on my ipod, though. It's not that kind of music.

It's a PC game, but I enjoy the music from the Monkey Island series.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

ohpewp said:


> http://downloads.khinsider.com/ <--this site has a lot of video game music to download for free
> 
> I freaked about the Pokemon gameboy music and the FFX soundtrack. :boogie


I've been looking for some music from the Galaxy Fight soundtrack for a while. Thanks for this!


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

Paper Mario 64 was the good stuff back in the day. It had an amazing soundtrack.


----------



## pointguard (May 7, 2009)

mega man 2 soundtrack is constantly in my head


----------



## pointguard (May 7, 2009)

also, Final Fantasy II on super nintendo!


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

My favorite (and most nostalgic) music from a video game is "Dire Dire Docks" (the water level theme) from Super Mario 64. It has this incredibly peaceful, melodic sound to it that I love.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

8 bit chip tune music does this sometimes. thats mainly because not much popular music exists that sounds quite like the soundtracks on the games I grew up playing.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

I've got to admit, this thread is making me feel a bit "embarrassed". There surely have to be more people here whose nostalgia started in the Z80 days?

Ocean Loader 4 (C64)
- 




Midnight Resistence (C64)
- 




Uridium 2 Loader & Intro (Amiga 500)
- 




Pinball Fantasies Intro (Amiga 500)
- 




Streets of Rage Stage 5 (Genesis/Mega Drive)
- 




Mortal Kombat Courtyard (Genesis/Mega Drive)
- 




Starfox Controls Screen (SNES)
- 




Zelda: Link To The Past World Music (SNES)
- 




Daytona USA King Of Speed (SATURN)
- 




Virtua Fighter Character Select (SATURN)
- 




Gran Turismo Intro (PS1)
- 




Wipeout 1 Chemical Beats (PS1)
-


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

The three Donkey Kong Country games for the SNES and the first three Spyro the Dragon games, I could listen to those six soundtracks forever and never get sick of them.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Those were the good times. Banjo Kazooie and the Spyro series, to name a couple.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

The ending of Ocarina of Time.

This thread has inspired me to listen to it again.


----------



## OdeToMelancholy (Dec 18, 2012)

I get massive nostalgia from the Crash Bandicoot and Spyro soundtracks
And for later on I get loads from the Morrowind soundtrack...


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Lots of nostalgic feelings whenever I listen to the old Pokemon R/B/Y tracks. 
Same with Minish Cap, and FFX.


----------



## MortimerKrueger (Feb 24, 2013)

Not that it's a very old game, but World of Warcraft always gets me going. All the vanilla music from leveling up in Durotar, Barrens etc. Lots of fun times were had playing that game. Every so often I go to youtube and find some music and it really reminds me what a great game it was, not what it has become now, which is why I don't play it.


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

The Timesplitters 2 soundtrack always gives me nostalgia. I loved that game so much as a kid. I like this track in particular:


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Any of the final fantasy games (especially X), Chrono Trigger, Donkey Kong country 2!


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Always liked this game's music even when I was little. I think its made me like various orchestral pieces from modern day movies. Good ol' Colony Wars...


----------



## dreadwiler (Jul 17, 2012)

You're right on with this one. Hearing the old video game tunes of my childhood and early teens, I'm taken back to much simpler times. Nostalgia is a strange beast, a bittersweet sensation that invigorates the happiness of what was, and creates a longing and sadness for what is no longer.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Pretty much any song from old Runescape, I jitter every time I hear it lol.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd be here all day if i listed all of them


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

All of mortal kombat trilogy is classic, not one song on it isn't.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I absolutely love the music from Street Fighter:Alpha (the first one.) It's so mellow, but catchy. It makes me think of happier times, which is odd because I was in a terrible place when I used to play that game!

Guy's theme is my favourite. I like the original Final Fight version too, but there's just something about how those old Alpha themes sound.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Ocarina of Time is a huge culprit, especially this song. I'd just stand in the temple for 10 minutes to listen to it before moving on.






And this one. Part of me didn't want to kill Ultimecia. Well, until she turned into that wacky final form.


----------



## MeekShadow (Mar 4, 2013)

Chrono Trigger music.  Not that old, but love that game.


----------



## RyanE1991 (Feb 14, 2013)

Rayman PS1, oddworld abes oddyssee, super mario 64, all bring back great memories when i listen to the music


----------



## Jsin94 (Feb 22, 2013)

The song of healing from majora's mask. Brings back plenty of memories.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

i just want luv said:


> All of mortal kombat trilogy is classic, not one song on it isn't.


 Definitely, it was cool the way they dropped the tempo slightly over the MK3 tracks, to make it sound a bit more grim.

I think all of the console based MKs had some really iconic music, although in the 16bit era, the Genesis probably did better than the SNES by dropping the arcade tracks in favor of custom ones.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

i just want luv said:


> I'd be here all day if i listed all of them


I loved Soul Blade and tekken 2!
The soundtracks were so awesome! I liked both of Li Longs tracks. Dragons call and moonlight shadows on the Khan super session


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Love Mega man X


----------



## budcompany (Mar 4, 2013)

zombies ate my neighbors and toejam and earl 1+2 best game music ever


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

the music from the opm demo disks brings back memories. also the bootup sounds for the gamecube and ps1.

also this;


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

Final Fantasy 7! I always will always remember that soundtrack.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Mortal kombat deadly alliance













Mk armagedon





soul edge





tekken tag 1


----------



## SpaceOfMind (Oct 10, 2012)

Not that old but the Ellinia music of Maple Story always overwhelms me with nostalgia. It seems to effect all old MS players .


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Mario, Zelda (OOT/Majoras mask mainly), Metal Gear solid 1, Final Fantasy VII,VIII,X (never got through IX for some reason)

Plenty more, but those are the main ones.

Some of my favourites


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Sonic 2 makes me nostalgic because when we were little 1 of my cousins used to bring it to play with me when he visits me and my family. He passed away a couple weeks after I graduated from high school. He was shot to death in a drive-by by mistake.Donkey Kong Country music brings me back the only good memories from childhood.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah I like listening to music from the first three Spyro games, Crash Bandicoot, old Tomb Raider music, music from Medievil (note: that's not the rts medieval, I mean the one with Dan Fortescue) oh and Final Fantasy VII's soundtrack as well sometimes, though I played that in my teens so it's not the same kind of nostalgia.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Right in the nostalgia


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

This is very nostalgic. It always reminds me of the summer as a kid, completely free from responsibilities.


----------



## TheDiviner (Mar 29, 2013)

Super Mario 1-1 music reminds me of the magical Christmas day in the 80s when me and my siblings got our NES and just couldn‘t get past that first goumba.
Mario 3 music reminds me summers in the early 90s living, breathing, talking and dreaming that wonderful game with my grade school chums.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland (Mar 6, 2013)

Game music from Square Enix, back when they were known as Squaresoft in their prime...


----------



## GameOverMan (Mar 11, 2013)

The Halo Combat Evolved and Mass Effect 1 soundtracks give me alot of nostalgia.


----------



## md212 (Apr 3, 2013)

I get that from all kinds of music. I hear it and my mind suddenly remembers a time that I used to listen to that music a lot. Sometimes good times, sometimes bad.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

For anyone interested, you can download the official Banjo Kazooie soundtrack from bandcamp free of charge (just put in $0.00) in multiple formats. : )

http://grantkirkhope.bandcamp.com/album/banjo-kazooie


----------



## 9JoeJoe (Dec 6, 2014)

I liked the nostolgia music of spider-man maximum carnage.The snes version had such rad music.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

This is so nostalgic it's painful.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

It's the music that plays when you come across Jason in a cabin.

By the by, they're making another Friday the 13th game, along with a television show. Wonder how both of those will go. I'm reserved, but optimistic.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

9JoeJoe said:


> I liked the nostolgia music of spider-man maximum carnage.The snes version had such rad music.


It really does have a good soundtrack. :yes

Too bad they screwed up Separation Anxiety. I mean it wasn't a bad game, but no where near as good as Maximum Carnage. Two player co-op was fun at least.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

May sound a little lame but the menu music from older FIFA games always makes me feel nostalgic.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

anything sanic


----------

